# help-need your imput



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

I went to look at a red and black puppy 11 weeks old. The puppy was beautiful, seemed a little aloof doing his own thing,when he did come over to me he was very nippy ( but thats a pup for you) what do you think of his pedagree? i am going to pick him up later today but would like input please mother Cheyenne Shepherds sire-SG1 *Danny von Wilhendorf. I really need your help thank you  sire is on pedagree data base i also forgot the breeder wants the right to stud out with him in the future ok by me.*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

where is 'mom's' pedigree? 

It sounds like you've made your mind up since your picking him up this afternoon, so why ask us our opinion?)

How does the breeder 'know' he'll be stud material when he's only 11 weeks old? Cause he's a male? 

Are you planning on doing anything specific with him other than stud him out?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you have any information on the pups dam besides Cheyenne Shepherds? 
Her full registerd name, Reg# maybe?
Where is Cheyenne Shepherds located?


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

Its not my idea to stud him out. She asked me if it was ok. The mom's pedagree is not on the data base. i did not put down a deposit,so I really wanted to know what you all thought about this breeding and the bloodlines. The puppy is 11 weeks,the only thing that I was concerned about was the fact the puppy did not seem so interested in us. i spent time playing with him. The other thing was she let me pick out the puppy, I told her what i was looking for in a German Shepherd,she said she thinks the buyer should pick their own puppy. He has show qualities ( still too young to know) so i would like to show him. Also would like to Schulz. him. he will be more than just a pet. She usually does aspay or neuter contract,but like i said she wants to be able to use him as a stud her not me. I do not know anything about breeding,thats why i leave that to the pros' (which I am not) I have always owned German Shepherds. anyway what i needed from everyone was just opions on bloodlines and also at 11 weeks should he be more atentive towrds people and not so aloof. oh and she is located in Springhill fl


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I would question the lack of information for the dam. I definitely wouldn't buy the puppy unless that information was provided. 

I would also visit the OFA site to see hip ratings etc.
You can track Danny back through his sire and dam and at least see hip/elbow ratings for some of the siblings and half siblings. (his hips are good, his mothers are fair, father's are normal)

Again, how can you even begin to determine how good the line is without the dam's information?


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

Gemini-mother of the litter her sire is VA4 *Enzo von Buchhorn . I am going up to see him and spend some more time with him. as far as temperament goes. Do you think he is too aloof, I mean he really did not follow us, when playing with him he really did his own thing and seemed very independent. maybe that's a good thing? i like his body structure and his deep red and black coloring. i know not to base a pup by the colors . I am wondering about his temperament. i am used to pups really wanting to follow you,play etc. this boy like i said is very independent. did not like being held. Do you think he is dominate? *


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This is fun, it's like a giant puzzle.

So the dam's name is Gemini and she's from a breeder in Springhill Florida. Did they give you her registerd name and is the kennel she's out of called Cheyenne Shepherds? (I can't find them online, do they have a website?)

Gemini was bred to Danny von Wilhendorf and this is the litter you're getting your puppy from.....is that correct?

I'm still wondering why all the information for the puppies mother isn't being given. It's nice they gave you part of it but there's still more to the story.

Could be nothing but it would send up red flags for me. 

Just curious, how many puppies does she have left from this litter?


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

she had 10 sold 2 males. How i found this breeder was from pedagree data base. a women on there bought one of the males. She owned the pup for 2 weeks and just says its the best pup she ever had, house broken lead trained just a joy to have. She bought the mother of the litter about a year ago from another breeder- the mother is 4 years old. NO OFA on the mother red flags?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, no OFA on the mother is red flags and so is not knowing if she's registered, what her pedigree is etc. etc. 

The puppies could be wonderful, my gosh people get mixed breeds and rescues all the time with little or no information and they're great dogs, BUT!

When you deal with a breeder that throws around half a pedigree it's suspicious. You don't have to answer this but are you paying top dollar for this dog and have you asked if he comes with papers?


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

went to see the pup today. I am not getting him. I found out the mother could not pass her ofa. also the pups are really not socialized, she kept them in the garage. So I am just going to keep looking. thanks for your help white shepherds


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Glad you made a decision based on your gut vs your heart

I just looked up the dam's sire, he's impressive, but I know nothing about him personally.

Red flags all over the place for me, no ofa, as you said, no socialization, allowing YOU to pick out the puppy, wanting him for a future stud..just loads of red flags. You made a good decision.

What area are you in? Maybe someone can help point you to another breeder.


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

I live in the Tampabay area Florida. I am glad i waited. This is a big decision and i want a healthy sound puppy. any good breeders in Florida please contact me. thanks


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

You made the right decision. If you are planning on doing Schutzhund, best way to find a dog is to hook up with a club in your area. I didn't know anything, but was so impressed by this sport that I started to do the research on this type of gsd and then did some facebooking, etc. I think that I ended up with a pretty good dog. Time will tell. But my best advise is to not be in a hurry. This is a lifetime commitment. I have learned a lot from showing and breed my Arabian horses. It has helped me a lot in this venture.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would talk to Betty101 here on the board, she may be able to direct you, she is Little River Canine, has some lovely dogs and is in Florida


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow...I am glad you came to here for questions BEFORE you put down some hard earned money. I spent six months of searching for my puppy. Found a great breeder. Talked (emailed) several times about the puppies. Had her flown to me sight unseen. That was 4 yrs ago. Her breeder picked her for me based on answers to the questions she asked about me and my intentions for my pup. Couldn't be happier with her. Now her breeder has asked for puppies out of her. Long story short, mom is retired now, sister died in tragic accident, looking for replacement for breeding program.

Good luck with your puppy search. I am having as difficult a time finding a stud.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Also, if you want to do SCH with a dog, you should get from someone who has trained a puppy for SCH before? How can someone pick a puppy for something they have not done?


----------

